# Onions and Crohn's



## John D Loughborough UK (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi ,been reading comments on onions, mushrooms and tomatoes on site and would add the foll. In 1985 my wife had some small and large intestine plus ileocecal valve inbetween removed due to Crohn's. Has not been able to tolerate onions, even powdered in soups etc. ever since, although she suspects they were a bit of a problem before. Can't take mushrooms either due to indegestibillity causing obstruction in restricted bowel.
Now wondering about tomatoes and other fruit having come accross SBS(short bowel syndrone) causing bacterial overgrowth and Fructose Malabsorption both leading to all the usual symptoms of Crohn's. e.g. chronic diahorrea, bloating, foul smelling flatulence, cramps and abdominal pain, exhaustion.
Check them out! What do you think?? Ring any bells??


----------



## Dexky (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome John D.!!  I can honestly say I couldn't force feed onions, tomatoes or mushrooms to my son so I guess I'll never know


----------



## D Bergy (Aug 12, 2011)

I have also wondered why onions bother me, and cause my intestines to swell and close up for a short time.  

I think I might know why.  The MAP bacteria produces sulfur compounds, and I think one or more of the various sulfur compounds contained in onions closely matches the one in the MAP bacteria.

This triggers an immune response as it appears to be a threat to the body.

It is only a hypothesis, but it is the only one I can come up with.

Dan


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey John,

I guess this is another of those bewildering things that is Crohns, it is just so individual particularly where diet is concerned. . 

My daughter has SBS following surgery 5 years, the same op as your wife. She is now vegan and eats very little processed food but has has no problem with any fruit or veg, including onion, tomato and mushroom. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## handle (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,
Onions, garlic, and tomatoes are very high in FOS (fructo-oligosaccharides) which is great food for bacteria (pre-biotic.) They cause a lot of fermantation.... some people are ok with them but many are not. Probably best to avoid while flaring.


----------



## vickyhunter (Aug 13, 2011)

This is really odd, I love tomatoes, onions and mushrooms but have some of the symptoms after eating them that people have described here.
Does anyone get a bulging feeling (as if there is a large lump) on the left side quite low down, and then very bad pains, followed by gas? I've had Crohn's for 12 years and I've only started having this feeling for about 6 months, just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?
xxxxx


----------



## netsy (Aug 13, 2011)

I cannot eat Mushrooms or cooked onions without like Vicky said getting a lump (feels like a gristle lump under the skin on my left side soon afterwards). I am okay however with raw onion and quite often eat tinned chopped tomatoes on toast for breakfast and I'm fine..Can put up with a bit of garlic and this one is funny (because family & friends find this one puzzling) eat curry.lol. Seems strange considering its a similar consistency to what I've been disposing for the last 6 months. lol. Sorry, I always have to see a funny side to most things. But on a serious note, the best thing I did is start a food diary (recommended by a member here) and write in the back page all the definate no no's where food is concerned. Good luck with that John D. take care and keep smiling


----------

